# Why my dog eat popooo? please help



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

I found out that my little teacup chihuahua Luna is eating Stella popoo 
What can I do? is this normal? Stella, my other chihuahua have never do that.
Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Some dogs just do this. I'd just make sure you clean up all waste the minute it happens to help break the habit.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Like danemama said, clean it up as soon as possible. I'm pretty sure dogs eat poop to get more enzymes in there system. It helps with digestion. My dog tries to eat coyote poop when where hiking. I'm usually good at deterring him from it, but sometimes he gets some. illlllllllll ahahahaha


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for your helps.. the problem is I work all day and they get alone till I came back so now I am afraid that Luna keep eating Stella pooo when I am not at home. ;(


----------



## probrian85 (Jan 19, 2011)

My dog used to do the same when he was a young puppy.

I used to shout at him whenever he went near poo and reward him a treat when managed to walk passed it.

He hasn’t done it for a good few years now so hopefully your dog will grow out of it.

Brian


----------

